# Eagle ultra 2 fish finder



## Socal399 (Sep 21, 2012)

A friend of mine just gave me his eagle ultra 2 fish finder still in carrying case. The only problem is when he took it off his boat he didn't get the power cord, mount, or the transducer. Does anyone know where I might be able to find the parts for it? Is it even worth it to buy the parts for it or is it too old?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 21, 2012)

Their website is https://www.eaglenav.com
Try contacting their tech support at
If you prefer to call, you can reach us at our toll-free Customer Service line at 1-800-324-1354. Technicians and representatives are available to help you Monday through Friday from 8:15 a.m. to 4:45 p.m. CST, except holidays.
Jerry


----------



## Socal399 (Sep 21, 2012)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Their website is https://www.eaglenav.com
> Try contacting their tech support at
> If you prefer to call, you can reach us at our toll-free Customer Service line at 1-800-324-1354. Technicians and representatives are available to help you Monday through Friday from 8:15 a.m. to 4:45 p.m. CST, except holidays.
> Jerry



I tries their website. Emailed them and they gave me the model numbers of the items I need by said they are all discontinued and they no longer sell them


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 22, 2012)

Have you tried searching for the part numbers on the internet?
As a last resort, you might try Custom Cable.
Just found this on EBAY
https://www.ebay.com/itm/EAGLE-FISH-I-D-II-FISH-FINDER-MODEL-HS-WST-TRANSDUCER-/200820924543?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D2225144398902505693%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D250894105280%26
This unit uses a HS-WST TRANSDUCER ans is similar to Lowrance. Hope this helps......Jerry


----------



## wihil (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember my father had one of the portable Ultra2's - it used two of those huge 6vDC lantern batteries that pressed up on a printed circuit board inside the "waterproof" case and the transducer was an old puck style Lowrance 'ducer on a metal suction cup mount.

You should be able to use a Lowrance 'ducer for it, the connection in the back is the same if memory serves. For power Dad's old unit was just a simple black/red line that plugged in to the rear (can't recall if it was a barrel style or an XLR style connection), either way all it needs is 12vDC, I think I converted his over to use UPS style batteries instead of the old lantern batteries.

I think it's buried somewhere in a basement corner of my mom's place, next time I visit I'll see if I can get you some more info.

Any way you look at it, thought - it's going to cost you money if it doesn't have the transducer. I'd tell you to save the money you'd put toward making it work and put it into a modern, inexpensive unit. They'll both have about the same features and the newer unit will likely have a better screen resolution - not to mention a warranty.


----------

